# Walking



## Julie and arnie

My puppy constantly jumps up at me and bites my arm on a walk, doesn't do it so much on the way home


----------



## Petra's Dad

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm not sure if you have a question or if you are just stating a fact? It sounds like your dog may need more exercise to prevent the unwanted behavior. How often does the puppy get exercise?


----------



## davewis

I am a total newbie trying to learn the ropes with my new German Shepherd puppy. I was having trouble on walks with him. He first used a leash a week ago today. So, the leash was pretty strange.

I now play fetch or tug-of-war inside with him for a few minutes before going outside for our walks. It seems to bring his energy down to a reasonable level so that we can learn to walk well together.


----------



## Julie and arnie

Thankyou it was a question, he's just not a pleasure to walk at the moment, I take him out twice a day, he is 18 weeks old, I will try and tire him a bit before walking thankyou,


----------



## Blu_and_Redd

My Blu is very energetic so before we go on our walks, we play fetch with a tennis ball for about 15 minutes in our back yard before we go to the park. That helps immensely.


----------



## Julie and arnie

davewis said:


> I am a total newbie trying to learn the ropes with my new German Shepherd puppy. I was having trouble on walks with him. He first used a leash a week ago today. So, the leash was pretty strange.
> 
> I now play fetch or tug-of-war inside with him for a few minutes before going outside for our walks. It seems to bring his energy down to a reasonable level so that we can learn to walk well together.





BluNyxMom said:


> My Blu is very energetic so before we go on our walks, we play fetch with a tennis ball for about 15 minutes in our back yard before we go to the park. That helps immensely.


Than you will try doing the same ??


----------



## Jorski

Practice walking on the leash in the house. You can work on leash manners while he isn't so excited.


----------



## Julie and arnie

Will do thankyou ?


----------



## 493095

Julie and arnie said:


> Thankyou it was a question, he's just not a pleasure to walk at the moment, I take him out twice a day, he is 18 weeks old, I will try and tire him a bit before walking thankyou,


Sounds like Arnie wants to play with you. My boy was the same (and still is at 17 mths) ....lots of "play fetch" helps.


----------

